# Fragrance oil trends



## dbloomingdale (Mar 19, 2016)

Question 1:

I was wondering if anyone could suggest fragrance oils that are now trending.   I have faves  that I have kept over the last 10 years, but want to open up to something new.   Any suggestions????

Question 2:

Am I the only one that can not let go of Cucumber Melon?

Diane


----------



## snappyllama (Mar 19, 2016)

I love cucumber melon too. It's just one of those fresh smelling fragrances that everyone seems to like. Other crowd pleasers: Coconut Lime Verbena, Rosemary Mint, Orange/Clove, and Black Raspberry Vanilla. 

I don't sell, but my personal on-trend scents.. ginger anything, lemon anything, and I'm really digging sweeter fruity scents like Apple Mango Tango and Peach right now. It will not stop snowing, and I need to get some spring into my life - so soap is my only source.


----------



## navigator9 (Mar 19, 2016)

I don't know if it's trending, but I made a blend of lavender, lemon verbena and patchouli that's amazing. I can't smell the patch at all, next time I'll have to add more, but the lavender and lemon verbena smell so nice together. I rarely blend, because I'm just not great at it, but I'll definitely be making this one again.


----------



## IrishLass (Mar 19, 2016)

Re: 1: I'm not much of one for following trends. I follow my nose instead and go with whatever it likes. lol Right now, it likes anything fruity and floral, preferable mixed together, such as Passionfruit Rose and Grapefruit Jasmine.

Re: 2: You are not the only one. I have loved Cucumber Melon since the first day I smelled it, and I have never become tired of it. Besides always having the fragrance oil on hand, I also have Cucumber Melon _flavor_ oil on hand  for my lip balms (from MMS), which is so yummy tasting.


IrishLass


----------



## rainycityjen (Mar 20, 2016)

I have no idea about trends but when I think about something a little more modern I think of: matcha and red/white tea, blends with black pepper, cardamom, wine and beer scents, non-traditional Hawaiian scents (i.e. pikake instead of pineapple coconut), cilantro/ginger blends. Although personally I end up buying the same things always:

1. Anything with mint
2. Anything with grapefruit
3. Anything with lavender


----------



## penelopejane (Mar 22, 2016)

Some of the FO websites have their current  "best sellers'.


----------



## cerelife (Mar 25, 2016)

IrishLass said:


> Re: 1: I'm not much of one for following trends. I follow my nose instead and go with whatever it likes. lol Right now, it likes anything fruity and floral, preferable mixed together, such as Passionfruit Rose and Grapefruit Jasmine.



Me too!! I just soaped with BB Grapefruit Bellini, made a lotion with BB Grapefruit Lily and a lip balm with BB Passionfruit Rose flavor/fragrance oil!
I LOVE the Passionfruit Rose and think I'll try it in soap!! I hope it survives the lye monster and retains that amazing scent


----------



## IrishLass (Mar 25, 2016)

cerelife said:


> I LOVE the Passionfruit Rose and think I'll try it in soap!! I hope it survives the lye monster and retains that amazing scent


 

I'm totally in love with the Passionfruit Rose, too. I haven't soaped it yet- I've just been using it in lip balm- but wow, it smells so _good! _And it tastes incredibly yummy, too!

If it soaps well, it would make the perfect soap/lip balm gift combo.


IrishLass


----------



## SuzieOz (Mar 26, 2016)

Gosh, I'm just gonna have to buy me some cucumber melon and passionfruit rose now. They just went on the shopping list.


----------



## TBandCW (Mar 26, 2016)

Good thread!  We were just this week looking at new fo's.  Last year we had requests for rose and eucalyptus scents.


----------



## SuzieOz (Mar 26, 2016)

TBandCW said:


> Good thread!  We were just this week looking at new fo's.  Last year we had requests for rose and eucalyptus scents.



Well I would never have thought of that combination, now I'm intrigued. I'm looking for scents to blend with eucalyptus at the moment.


----------



## TBandCW (Mar 27, 2016)

SuzieOz said:


> Well I would never have thought of that combination, now I'm intrigued. I'm looking for scents to blend with eucalyptus at the moment.



Oops! I must have worded that wrong.  Separate scents, not combined.


----------



## SuzieOz (Mar 27, 2016)

TBandCW said:


> Oops! I must have worded that wrong.  Separate scents, not combined.



Thanks, glad I saw this :razz: 
Never-the-less ... you never know ...


----------



## Luv2Soap (Mar 28, 2016)

One of my favorites is an Avobath dupe. It's like lemongrass, but better (strong). Also, I am loving the Fruit Loops and Juicy Fruit scents - always a big sellers with kids.


----------

